# 2.5 Gallon Newbie



## ydnom89 (May 19, 2011)

Hello all, I am new to the forums and would like to start a fresh aquarium. I own a 2.5 gallon aquarium and am curious what would be a good fit. I previously owned a betta, but he has gone the way of the toilet :-(. I'm willing to try again, but I'm more interested in more active fish and possibly several. Any resources/recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

Your biggest problem is space; a 2.5g is very small quarters. A single Betta is the usual choice for this size of tank, or some have freshwater shrimp and/or snails.

The problem with fish is that while there are some quite small ones, they are shoaling fish, meaning they live in groups. Shoaling fish have a need for being together, which can be internal security (they "feel" safe in numbers, therefore have less stress) and/or interaction (social structure, pecking order, etc). Denied this they will be stressed and, frankly, unhappy. This causes other health [problems and usually a shorter lifespan.

Any chance of getting a 5 gallon tank? This would open up quite a number of possibilities in small fish, such as the Mosquito Rasbora, Dwarf Emerald Rasbora, Dario dario, Celestial Pearl Danio, Ember Tetra. These are just a few that I've mentioned because they are included in our fish profiles so you can find information about them; click on the shaded name to see that fish's profile. The profiles in general are under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page.

Byron.


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I would up that even more, the larger the more bacterial growth the less you have to worry about water quality. a smaller aquarium you think would have less issues but infact water quality can change drastically if unchecked. id probably do a 10 gal or 20gal. but if you dont have that kind of start, a small species tank could do. option is a dwarf shrimp tank will work in that situation of a 2.5 gal. or even a species tank of pea puffers (dwarf puffers).


----------



## ydnom89 (May 19, 2011)

Would anyone be able to direct me to a good cheap 5/10 gallon glass aquarium? I would love to expand, but I'm pretty much as poor as dirt.


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Walmart sells the empty tank for around 13 dollars in some stores or for $12 plus 97 cent shipping online.


----------



## ydnom89 (May 19, 2011)

Did some shopping around, that's what I found. Thanks for the confirm :-D
In that case, I'm going to wait. I'm getting married soon and it'll be much easier to begin an aquarium there instead of before


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

check craig's list. and local thrift stores. you never know what you could find in a thrift store. but just be cautious and make sure that your tank is safe for your fish. buying cheap things comes with cheap materials so make sure theres no cracks, add water to see if there is any leak. good luck


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

As for active fishs the Danio species is VERY active. Barbs are also active. 
Some danios are cheap and some barbs. I do like the Cherry barbs and the Choprae Danios.


----------



## ydnom89 (May 19, 2011)

Oh, I did have one question... Could I put, say, any Danios or Tetras in a 10 gallon tank with the same recommendations as the specific Danios/Tetras previously mentioned? Or should I stick to those particular species?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

ydnom89 said:


> Oh, I did have one question... Could I put, say, any Danios or Tetras in a 10 gallon tank with the same recommendations as the specific Danios/Tetras previously mentioned? Or should I stick to those particular species?


I don't consider a 10g tank suitable space for any danio. The reason is their level of swimming activity. Danio species are active swimmers, and such fish need space to swim actively. Makes sense.

Some characins (tetra) are the same, some are not. Fish like neon tetra are quieter that fish like rummy nose tetra, so neons will be better suited to somewhat smaller spaces than rummy noses, considering here only swimming space. Other considerations are also important.

We have fish profiles here, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page. Or when a fish or plant name appears in a post exactly as it is in the profile (scientific or common name), the name will be shaded and you can click on the name to see that species' profile. In the profiles it gives minimum tank sizes (depending upon the species' needs, this can be in gallons or tank length which is often more important) and minimum number of the fish in a group (some fish are shoaling and need a group), along with compatibility issues, suitable tankmates, special needs, and so forth. And each species has one or more photos.

Byron.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

what is your pH? that also determines things


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

pH doesnt really matter much as long had dH is good


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Ummmm they are both Very important


----------



## ydnom89 (May 19, 2011)

See, this is why I ask these things. I know nothing haha.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

pH means potential hydrogen and GH is hardness or the amount of minerals in the water. The only thing I would do in a 2.5 is a shrimp colony


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

as long as pH are not in the extremes it doesnt matter. dH however will affect your inhabitants more. there is much more than a shrimp colony you can do in a 2.5 gallon. you can even host marine fish.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

yes but the parameters would be a roller coaster thus I suggest a shrimp colony


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

if parameters are a rollercoster, inverts are more susceptible to change than fish. why would u do something that is more susceptible to change? that is why they say inverts will be affected by chemicals such as copper and fish are not


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Join freecycle.com.. I'm on there and see tanks sometimes..
Getting a 20g soon, for free. All I have to do is pick it up. Usually the tanks are dirty or need some more silicone on the joints, but hey.. free is free...


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i am always suspicious of free things, except when its shipping... If you have a petco nearby, they sometimes do 1 dollar per gallon sales. You should call and see if they do that and when they do that.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Freecycle's not companies or anything.. It's just people who are about to throw stuff away. They post, and give everyone a week to claim it.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Still suspicious...


----------

